# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #14: TwoUp Video

## Eddie

*Project Update #14: TwoUp Video*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Adam (our lead assembler for our metal printers) brought a TwoUp home to play with and made this video.  We will be posting a better quality one on Monday when we have access to a better camera.

----------

